# Network adapter and Roadrunner Ultimate

## turk621

I just upgraded from RR Turbo to Ultimate. Time Warner installed a new modem today(also got whole house DVR because of a bundle price break, along with some other goodies), I have a 3 month old HP Z220 workstation with Intel 82579LM network adapter. My download speeds with the new Ultimate range from 15mbps to 32. I called TW, the level 3 tech said the incoming signal to my modem is OK, it's probable my network adapter doesn't recognize higher speeds. I visited my device manager, opened the 82579...link status says speed: 100mbps/full duplex. It's set on Auto Negotiation. My last speed tests have been around 30mbps down, but even with high line traffic, I should be getting 40(Ultimate is supposed to be around 50). Earlier today, even when I was on the phone with TW, download speeds were around 15. Upload speed is a consistent 5mbps(where is should be).

Seems to me the network adapter should be fine for Ultimate RR. Is TW giving me the runaround? What do you think my next step should be? Another call, or request a tech service call.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

turk621,

What does the fine print say about contention?

----------

## Hu

Also, what do other TW Ultimate users in your area report for their speeds?  Cable ISPs are legendary for advertising speeds "up to" some value well in excess of what they deliver on anything approaching a regular basis.  If your link is reporting 100mbps, that is probably the speed it negotiated to the local switch.  You need to know what speed the modem negotiated with your switch and what speed the modem is capable of using in its connection to TW.  I doubt that the modem<->switch step is the problem.  It is possible, but unlikely, that you managed to saturate your local switch such that your system is not communicating to the cable modem at a rate that keeps your TW connection busy.

On principle, I take any diagnosis from a TW front line technician as being suspect, and especially when the technician claims that your adapter is not handling the higher speed, but your adapter has already demonstrated that it can exceed 10mbps.

----------

